# Daten auf einer Webseite eintragen



## hlukash (26. Jul 2016)

_Ich möchte ein Programm programmieren, welches sich zuerst auf einer Webseite eingeloggt. Danach soll es auf einen Bestimmte stellen der Webseite drückt. Ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn ja dann wie?

P.S. Ich habe schon im Internet geschaut, aber nichts gefunden _


----------



## Nuiton (26. Jul 2016)

Meinst du Webapplikationen oder Desktopapplikationen? Falls du "alleinstehende" Desktopapplikationen meinst, kannst du mithilfe von JavaDB Treibern eine Datenbankverbindung zu deiner Webseite erstellen, sprich wenn du auch eine Datenbank auf deinem Webspace hast. Bei einer Datenbankverbindung kannst du dann jegliche Daten auslesen, um z.B. Nutzer einzuloggen.


----------



## hlukash (26. Jul 2016)

Nuiton hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du Webapplikationen oder Desktopapplikationen? Falls du "alleinstehende" Desktopapplikationen meinst, kannst du mithilfe von JavaDB Treibern eine Datenbankverbindung zu deiner Webseite erstellen, sprich wenn du auch eine Datenbank auf deinem Webspace hast. Bei einer Datenbankverbindung kannst du dann jegliche Daten auslesen, um z.B. Nutzer einzuloggen.


Kennst du dazu ein Tutorial für eine Desktopapplikationen auf YouTube?


----------



## hlukash (26. Jul 2016)

Also das eine Seite wie z.B. diese: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdXzP1ebBcBtGUi66MkFq3SYkTBHkYJ-EME3OjOl51nk-VmLg/viewform automatisch ausgefüllt wird und dann gesendet wird.


----------



## JCODA (26. Jul 2016)

Scheint wohl mit Selenium möglich. Dazu gibts auch haufenweise Fragen und Antworten bei StackOverflow & Google. 
Wenn du hier genauere Hilfe benötigst, kannst du ja die Seite erwähnen, um die es geht.


----------



## hlukash (26. Jul 2016)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Scheint wohl mit Selenium möglich. Dazu gibts auch haufenweise Fragen und Antworten bei StackOverflow & Google.
> Wenn du hier genauere Hilfe benötigst, kannst du ja die Seite erwähnen, um die es geht.


https://server.pro/create-server/minecraft/ Das ist die Seite


----------



## JCODA (26. Jul 2016)

Mhhh, ich sag's mal so, wenn sie kein Captcha haben, ließe sich das bestimmt damit machen, allerdings glaube ich, dass die das nicht so gern sehen, wenn da jemand automatisiert kostenlose server erstellt... Ich halte mich erstmal raus...


----------



## hlukash (26. Jul 2016)

Na toll soviel zu genauerer Hilfe
Aber man kann da nur einen Server erstellen und das dauert ewig


----------



## Joose (27. Jul 2016)

hlukash hat gesagt.:


> Na toll soviel zu genauerer Hilfe


Es wurde dir schon das Tool Selenium genannt. Die genauere Hilfe bezog sich unter anderem auch darauf wenn du Probleme mit der Handhabung dieses Tools hast!


----------



## hlukash (27. Jul 2016)

Ich habe ein Problem den Code von Selenium in Eclipse zu importieren. Muss ich da noch eine API nutzen? Wenn ja dann welche?


----------



## Henne079 (27. Jul 2016)

Das ist zwar jetzt vielleicht Offtopic, aber es gibt weitaus einfachere Möglichkeiten einen Minecraft-Server zu erstellen. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal andere Möglichkeiten anschauen und überlegen was sinnvoller ist.

Übrigens steht da das kostenlose Server abgeschaltet werden wenn 15 Minuten niemand drauf ist. Vielleicht ist dies ja eine Möglichkeit. Wobei ich darauf hinweisen möchte das auch dies vermutlich nicht gerne gesehen wird.


----------



## Andy17 (29. Jul 2016)

Um zurück zu der ursprünglichen Frage zu kommen: Es ist möglich. So könntest Du beispielsweise über den DOM gehen. Dir das Element heraussuchen, das für Dich von Interesse ist und dann deine Operationen ausführen. Allerdings können sich im DOM die Elemente von Zeit zu Zeit ändern. Vorsicht. 
Selenium ist primär gedacht für automatisierte Oberflächentests. Wenn Du dir also eine Anwendung schreiben möchtest, klingt das nicht danach, als wäre Selenium das, was Du möchtest. Ein Test ist keine Anwendung. Es ist die Überprüfung von Korrektheit einzelner Funktionen der Webanwendung.


----------

